# Controller for monster crate



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

This is my first Halloween so I've started out small and simple in the props department.

I made a wooden "monster crate" out of wood from old pallets. All I have in it at present is some RGB LED modules and a car door lock motor to bang the lid a bit.

Since I don't want it going all the time (triggered via a PIR), I wrote some new firmware for a 3 channel DMX DC controller that I make.

The PIR triggers a short sequence that activates the car door lock motor semi-randomly. The other two outputs switch over LEDs from green to red for the sequence duration. The blue channel of the LED modules is common to the lock motor to get a colour flash in time with it.

The sequence time and lockout time are set via the DIP switches.

I don't have any pics of the completed box, but here's a video of the controller board doing it's thing for 3 cycles (test mode via another DIP switch).


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

dave is that your board


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, it is one of my 3 channel DMX DC controller boards.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's a video of the almost completed box. Just need to find something to put in the crate that you can see when the lid pops up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice!

When I played the video, my dog came running into the room looking concerned:jol:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

David_AVD said:


> Just need to find something to put in the crate that you can see when the lid pops up.


you might try some monster hands or eyes hanging from inside the lid, using an inch or so of wire/string. when the lid pops you will see the hands/eyes moving (dangling)

great prop, how much weight can a lock actuator lift before burning out?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I do have a couple of severed hands, so might try those attached to the underside of the lid. I'm just happy that I got something together as I only decided to do Halloween 2 weeks ago.

As for the lock actuator, it is surprisingly strong but only meant for intermittent use so I'm not sure if it is a long term solution. That said I am keeping the pulses short and the lockout time gives it a chance to cool down.

I could use one on either side as well, but that would be twice the current draw (~5A @ 12V each). They are also some "heavy duty" lock actuators on eBay so I might grab one of those to experiment with for next year.

Using a "4 banger" controller would probably be what most people would do, but I had this board on hand and was able to write new firmware for it so that's the way I went.

This controller is also a little different as I used the C random function to vary the actuator on/off times and achieve a slightly different sequence each trigger.


----------

